# 8 sided green variant Matthias & Harrison



## druggistnut (Oct 20, 2009)

My buddy just dug a apple green 8 sided Matthias & Harrison. The only other embossing is "20 OZ" and "Patent"
 I don't see it in the Red Book.
 He hasn't found the lid/closure (yet).
 Anyone ever see or hear of one, or want to venture a guestimate on value?
 He is supposed to get me picture, later this evening.
 Bill


----------



## georgeoj (Oct 20, 2009)

RB 10 lists two different jars from this company. RB 2136 & 2137. The book says that they are English. While this particular variant is not listed, it is likely to fall into the same price range as the others (under $50. complete). I hope that this helps. George


----------



## deenodean (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re:  RE: 8 sided green variant Matthias & Harrison*

This is what it looks like with complete closure.The base is embossed Matthias & Harrison Patent 20 oz. The lid has 66-68821 on it. Looks like a variant of 2127.  [attachment=IMG_3352.JPG] [attachment=IMG_3355.JPG] [attachment=IMG_3347.JPG]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re:  RE: 8 sided green variant Matthias & Harrison*

That is a neat jar.  I have never seen that one.   RED M.


----------



## deenodean (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re:  RE: 8 sided green variant Matthias & Harrison*

Correction, it should be a variant of RB 11- 2136 or 2137  and NOT 2127 as I wrote in my 1st reply.


----------



## Tone (Mar 24, 2015)

HI!I just put some daffodills in my vase, a vase I have had for years, and my parents and grandparents (born in 1870)  before me. I know it was used for jam. It is just like the picture you have, but it has not 8 sides but is round, and 17,5 cm tall without the lid. I still have the lid and I can remember the metall clip, but it is gone now. I just happend to look at the bottom of the jar and I thougt I would find some info on the net. That is how I ended up here. The info on the bottom reads: Matthias & Harrison - Liverpool, and it also says Patent 15689 - 99. I believe it is the same number you have, but upside down.  My grandparents once in the beginning of 1900 had a store and traded with whale-catchers. Maybe thats how this English jar ended up in Norway.


----------



## deenodean (Mar 29, 2015)

Tone said:
			
		

> HI!I just put some daffodills in my vase, a vase I have had for years, and my parents and grandparents (born in 1870)  before me. I know it was used for jam. It is just like the picture you have, but it has not 8 sides but is round, and 17,5 cm tall without the lid. I still have the lid and I can remember the metall clip, but it is gone now. I just happend to look at the bottom of the jar and I thougt I would find some info on the net. That is how I ended up here. The info on the bottom reads: Matthias & Harrison - Liverpool, and it also says Patent 15689 - 99. I believe it is the same number you have, but upside down.  My grandparents once in the beginning of 1900 had a store and traded with whale-catchers. Maybe thats how this English jar ended up in Norway. Thanks for the info Tone. Since the jar is British made there is no doubt more would be found in Europe than North America.


----------

